# L3p - Parvum



## l3p (Feb 9, 2013)

*L3p - Parvum - Finished!*







In December 2012 Justin from Parvum systems asked me if I wanted to do a small build in their new acrylic m-ATX case.
Since I was kinda busy with 2 other projects I helped him with 2 other casemodders (Kier & K.enny) who wanted to do a new build.
Justin still sent me a case for the help also on some adjustments to the design.... and in my favourite color scheme 






At the same time I won an awesome prize in the CooledPC contest.
So made a deal with EKWB I could trade the prize package for products that fit the Parvum case.
Another small build was born.






So decided to make some buildlogs, I just loved the case!
Won't be a huge casemod, more a watercooled build with lots small mods and lots of pics 


*Hardware*

Intel Core i5 2550K
ASUS Maximus V GENE
ASUS GTX690
Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB 2133Mhz
Corsair Neutron  240GB 2X
Cooler Master Silent Pro Hybrid 1300W


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 9, 2013)

looks nice and promising
sub..


----------



## l3p (Feb 9, 2013)

Parvum had some cool teasers before we got them 
(Top one is for K.3nny)






In the meantime ordered some fans.














And the mainboard.














Was able to buy nice gpu second hand. (partly trade/buy)






In my opinion the best looking reference cooler ever.


















Also probably going to use a Pci-e extender in this build.






Ordered UV and blue ledstrips.





And some extension cables.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 10, 2013)

Looking forward to how the inside of your cool little custom case looks.

And it comes in different colors too!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 10, 2013)

Look forward to great pics along with another great mod


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 10, 2013)

Why didn't you go the G1 series route? It would match a lot better.


----------



## Sinzia (Feb 10, 2013)

in4sub.
I eagerly await updates!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Feb 10, 2013)

Subidy sub, Love your builds!


----------



## l3p (Feb 10, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> Looking forward to how the inside of your cool little custom case looks.
> 
> And it comes in different colors too!





Sinzia said:


> in4sub.
> I eagerly await updates!





ALMOSTunseen said:


> Subidy sub, Love your builds!





HammerON said:


> Look forward to great pics along with another great mod



Thanks guys! Hope you'll all appreciate all that green 



TacoTown said:


> Why didn't you go the G1 series route? It would match a lot better.



I'm not sure what you mean with the G1 series route 


Unpacking!
Always fun 

Here a huge post with the first impression about the Parvum case.


























Justin also sent some extra's, something he wanted to try 


























Something that really made me crazy 
The case was protected with styrofoam, the case and I were super static loaded....






















The inlayed logo


















































Just had to see those fans running 


































Nice way to find your led board to make some UV shots.






So soldered it the next day.






















































Personally I like this case a lot cause of the placement for the parts.


















Can't wait


----------



## adulaamin (Feb 10, 2013)

Subbed for another great build!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 10, 2013)

Looking good. Love the site for Parvum. Gotta add some wheels to the case!


----------



## l3p (Feb 11, 2013)

Here the CooledPC unpacking.
Was able to arrange with Eddy to change the original prizes for products I was able to use in this Parvum build.
Better for both of us 






The cpu that will be used for this build was also in the package.






And some extra aluminum CSQ logo's.






And the watercooling products.










































































Thanks Eddy & Niko!


----------



## Vego (Feb 12, 2013)

love the acid green fans!!!


----------



## l3p (Feb 16, 2013)

Another update with lots of pics.

First fitting the hardware.






The idea to have the GPU in sight.






By using a PCI-e extender.






Lovely evening of 'blocking' by candlelight.














Glad I had such a small mini torx.










Chip nice and clean.


















Total view.
(To bad the mosfet block isn't available in acrylic)










And a nice package from Cooler Master Benelux.





















Bedankt Marco!







First thing to do ... I thought ..
Ordered the wrong size fan. 






Still want to see the effect.














Comes in handy with cases like these.






Fans mounted.






And found out the standard EK rad isn't going to fit in the top, had to use a thinner one, even that was close.






Top fans and radiator mounted too.










And front.






Next day the 140mm fan for PSU also arrived.


















Re-drilled the holes cause the standard fan is 135mm.










White Lamptron replaced with a green Bulgin.
Heatshrink and sleeve to hide it inside.






Test with UV/blue leds.










And hardware inside to see how it looks.






Also started with a first setup for the loop.






All still temporary.










Black instead of blue tape around the extender. (Will be out of sight)






Next update more sawing and sanding.


----------



## Kaynar (Feb 16, 2013)

Very nice I was thinking of buying this case but I might go for something bigger finally as I want some larger rads.

I was thinking to do what you did to your card using this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/High-Spee...Components_InterfaceCards&hash=item415c24c777

But then I need to mod the rear of the case...


----------



## l3p (Feb 16, 2013)

The one you found is a normal PCI extender.
There are like hundreds of PCI-e 16x extenders on the market 

The one I have here was tested working with even a MarsII so guess it's good quality.
Problem is I got it from another modder who also got it from someone else hehe

This is the brand I'm using Meitk
http://meitk.en.alibaba.com/productgrouplist-213127828-1/PCIE_Riser_Extension_Cable.html


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 16, 2013)

PCI-e extenders have always interested me.  Not that I would know how to support a card outside a normal slot.  But I would like to try.

Just gives a lot of flexibility to build ideas, and showcasing the card as you are.

None of the makers are very well known though and so not sure which ones work better than others.  I guess it is important to know if they are compatible with PCI-e 2.0 or 3.0, etc.

Thanks for the pics. Very nice work as usual.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 16, 2013)

sub. but cant see images because of a  *$%( ISP  and low bandwidth


----------



## l3p (Feb 16, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> PCI-e extenders have always interested me.  Not that I would know how to support a card outside a normal slot.  But I would like to try.
> 
> Just gives a lot of flexibility to build ideas, and showcasing the card as you are.
> 
> ...



Thanks man! Well I've been testing this specific extender and it was perfectly working.
Not sure about other brands.








de.das.dude said:


> sub. but cant see images because of a  *$%( ISP  and low bandwidth



Wish I could help you out on that one, all the pictures are already 550 pixels wide (Linked to 2560 pixels for people with higher bandwidth)


----------



## l3p (Feb 17, 2013)

Already spotted some pics online from people polishing their waterblocks.
Seemed like a great plan for this build too 






All I used for the polishing:
P1500 P2000 P3000 and wax






About 3-5 minutes with each for this result.






So lets do the rest too 






Cpu block also done.






But was missing something.






So..






















That's better.






Wanted to do it the easy way so kept the block and plexi in their place, just used a few pieces of tape to protect.






















Took a little longer cause of the size.






Also replaced the old bolts for stainless steel ones, also polished those.










And the switch.






Result ..


















I'm satisfied.






And in the spotlight 'spotlight'.


----------



## Huddo93 (Feb 17, 2013)

The beginning of another amazing build by the one and only L3p, cannot wait to see how this progresses!


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 17, 2013)

internnets fixed  

good work as allways. always amazed by your neatness and detail!!


does parvum mean anything??


----------



## l3p (Feb 24, 2013)

Well thanks a lot guys!
No idea if Parvum has a meaning 

Small mod this time 

Because I'm using an EK MEM block for this build and since I'm going to use a Dominator Platinum kit tried to make something to keep the Platinum look.






At the start I wanted a small hole and keep the text.






But it disappeared after 5 seconds with P1000 .. it wasn't punched in that deep.










Time for an other approach.










Just a few hours of filings and sanding 


















And done.










Glued it on a few points.






I know it's a totally useless mod, specially since watercooling Ram isn't needed..
Still I like the looks and doing it


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 24, 2013)

Damn that's a nice set of ram cooling action. Great job


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 24, 2013)

l3p said:


> Well thanks a lot guys!
> No idea if Parvum has a meaning
> 
> Small mod this time
> ...



Now that's what I call attention to detail.  Very nice.


----------



## PHaS3 (Feb 24, 2013)

Subbed... Love following L3p's work


----------



## TriggerWolf (Feb 24, 2013)

Damn!  This is one seriously good looking case and mod!

aaaand subbed.


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 25, 2013)

Very good work. Subbed to see what you do next...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Feb 25, 2013)

impressive job as always..
can't wait to see this beast up and running


----------



## l3p (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys! 

Received a most awesome package from Corsair!
These products will also be used in a next project.














For example the lightbars will be for a next project.
Still wanted to see them assembled for myself 














































You're awesome Gareth, thanks! 






After I helped Acid_Rain with his project he insisted to use his extensions.














Fine to me .. they look great! 





Thanks Birkir!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 9, 2013)

it's really too bad Corsair wasn't as slick as you with designs. I would much rather my Platinum's looked like that!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2013)

Such a crazy build, like all L3P's work. 

Very awesome work, beautiful!


----------



## l3p (Apr 7, 2013)

Small update!







Material softer then POM, lovely to work with, Polywood.











3M Velco, super strong. 





















On request a small howto polish EK CSQ blocks.
















Can't wait to fill it up!


----------



## l3p (May 11, 2013)

And another update.

Had a day off at work ...... so back to work 






Finally an opportunity to work with E22 tubing














After one day of measuring, sawing and filing.






And ... something I wanted to do a long time .. filling the loop 





First with clear cause of the leak testing.






After that adding the Mayhems UV laser green.
(Thought this was cool  )



















And a little video of the filling + adding UV laser green to the loop with the pump running.
Must See! 







Also ordered some extra ledstrips.






On to the next, maybe last update


----------



## OneMoar (May 11, 2013)

okkkk so how much you want for it ?
my god this man never stops ...
das some sexy water loop


----------



## l3p (May 11, 2013)

I never sell mods 
Thanks a lot man!


----------



## OneMoar (May 11, 2013)

l3p said:


> I never sell mods
> Thanks a lot man!



baww but I wan'ts one


----------



## Aquinus (May 11, 2013)

I just wish that I had the time, money, and space to work on a project like this. I'm glad that you let us live vicariously through your build logs. You always do a fantastic job and always keep me looking forward to the next build. Cheers!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 11, 2013)

All of your mods are amazing!


----------



## l3p (Jun 2, 2013)

And here the last update before I upload the final shoot 

Did some last updates/add-ons on the ledstrips. 






Also completely tested and had the system running for a few days.


























Also made some photos without all the UV 









































When I brought it upstairs something came in mind for the final shoot.
Why not use the reflecting glass panel from the previous/future project


----------



## HammerON (Jun 2, 2013)

Very cool! Nice pictures as always


----------



## l3p (Jun 8, 2013)

Final pics


----------



## l3p (Jun 8, 2013)

Off course I want to thank all the sponsors and readers for all the support!


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 9, 2013)

Excellent as always. You're naturally gifted, L3p. You and your sponsors do a great service for each other and for us. Cheers and enjoy your new mod!


----------



## l3p (Jun 10, 2013)

Well thanks man! That's a very nice comment


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 10, 2013)

Another work of art.  Congrats.

What coolant and/or dye do you use to get the green color?

Just wondering as I've heard a lot about staining from using these.

Looks very cool anyway.


----------



## l3p (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks! 

I used Mayhems UV laser green dye together with Mayhems Ultra Pure H20 (normal distilled water)
I never had any problems with Mayhems green or Feser Acid green to be honest.


----------



## camoxiong (Jun 11, 2013)

l3p, you always build nice system with a nice chassis/desk.


----------

